# Big Bang Theory - 05/02/2013



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Bob Newhart = BEST GUEST STAR EVAR!!!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes, he should get an Emmy for that performance.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

They don't make 'em like him anymore. Great show.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Made me wish Bob was in good enough shape to have a regular gig again. He is so freaking funny.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

That was a master class in comedic timing. Bob Newhart would be funny reading the phone book.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

He was always a bit of a one trick pony. But that one trick is so seriously freaking amazing I never tire of it no matter how it is utilized. I would watch that one trick all day. He's amazing and so unique.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LooseWiring said:


> Bob Newhart = BEST GUEST STAR EVAR!!!


This. This. This. :up:


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

'I'm have trouble with my pacemaker' -Professor Proton
'Any chance we could plug it into the potato?' Penny

"Nice guilt trip, you are going to be a _AMAZING _mom." Howard to Bernadette


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

replaytv said:


> "Nice guilt trip, you are going to be a _AMAZING _mom." Leonard to Bernadette


You mean Howard to Bernadette.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

From an article in The Star Ledger about this episode, Mr. Proton will probably be in a couple of episodes next season. Bob is a fan of this show (but doesn't like Two and a Half Men) and signed a contract with Lorre to make multiple appearences.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Sheldon - "Do you remember signing this picture for a young boy in West Texas"
Prof Proton - "I'm wearing my address on a bracelet. What do you think?"


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome.

That is all.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Awesome.
> 
> That is all.


And THAT is the correct use of the word _awesome_.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Essentially it was Bob Newhart playing Bob Newhart. If you like his humor he was really good at playing himself. I guess I'm in the minority, but not my favorite episode. Penny looked good though  I liked Howard losing the dog, even though you KNEW that was going to happen. And it's an obvious setup for Bernadette getting preggers and them having a kid. In most cases I don't like when they turn to the kid gimmick, but having Howard's mom being the Jewish bubby should be comedy gold!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

"Is the blonde really your girlfriend?"

"Yes."

"You're the genius."

Then later, "What do the two of you talk about?"

Bob Newhart was seriously awesome.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe Prof. Proton will wake up and discover it was all a dream.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LooseWiring said:


> Bob Newhart = BEST GUEST STAR EVAR!!!


Who ever wrote his lines obviously knew who he was and his comedic style.

Interesting to read that he will be back next season. My guess is that has something to do with Sheldon being Dr. Proton Jr. and calling him Dad at the end.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone else notice the turret suddenly turning 180 degrees after shooting Leonard?

I swear it felt like they had different dialog from Penny in that scene and they reshot it after the fact and replaced her comments and reactions.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Maybe Prof. Proton will wake up and discover it was all a dream.


They already used that joke in this episode.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Who ever wrote his lines obviously knew who he was and his comedic style.


They probably wrote him a large check, so course they gear the writing to make best use of him.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

I too was pleasantly surprised when I saw Bob Newhart waiting on the landing. He is hilarious and great at the part. My whole family laughed throughout this episode. Then I got a little sad thinking the there won't be too many more performances from him. He's really 83 years old and while still very funny, you can see that some of the "old main frailty" isn't really acting. Ehhh, I'm bumming myself out here.

Suffice to say, Bob is funny, that is all.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

SeanC said:


> Anyone else notice the turret suddenly turning 180 degrees after shooting Leonard?


Yes, I noticed that, too. I figured it was merely some sort of continuity glitch during their takes and re-takes.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Anyone else notice the turret suddenly turning 180 degrees after shooting Leonard?
> 
> I swear it felt like they had different dialog from Penny in that scene and they reshot it after the fact and replaced her comments and reactions.


Yes, I had to rewind to see when it turned. My thought at the time was that Sheldon had hacked into the other laptop, taken over control and was planning a tactical strike on her breasts. (given the location of the gun, it was that or up her nose )


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Or she just hit the reset button on the screen that makes it go to the "home" position. /rationalization


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Or she just hit the reset button on the screen that makes it go to the "home" position. /rationalization


That's what I thought.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Bob Newhart = pure comedy gold. Master of timing. This is how it's done, kids. Watch and learn.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Fun episode.

Bob is great. He still has it after all these years.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Penny looked great... but she was written up just a tad dumber than usual for this episode.

Also, the bedroom scene with Leonard and Sheldon was stupid filler. It's like their walls are made of rice paper.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Hank said:


> Penny looked great... but she was written up just a tad dumber than usual for this episode.


She was written much dumber than usual! I commented to my husband that she isn't usually that stupid.

Bob was great. He's one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I guess I'm in the minority, but I've never liked Newhart. Too much of a ham for me...always overacting, mugging for the camera, I just prefer somebody more restrained.


Or is that Robin Williams? I always get those two mixed up...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess I'm in the minority, but I've never liked Newhart. Too much of a ham for me...always overacting, mugging for the camera,_* I just prefer somebody more restrained.*_


If he were any more restrained, he'd be asleep....


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)




----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Will Sheldon now do Professor Proton Jr. shows instead of "Fun with Flags"?


----------



## chocophile (Dec 27, 2007)

I for one want to see a future episode featuring Sheldon doing that Korean birthday party as Professor Proton Jr.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

What no Penny bashing? Trying to put peoples eyes out. The extra stupid lines were set ups for Newhart.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I saw Jim Parsons on one of the late night shows talking about acting with Newhart, who he was a huge admirer of.

One of his comments was that they talk pretty fast on Big Bang Theory, but "Mr Bob Newhart would only say his line when it was real", and that Newharts timing was, as always, impeccable. He kept talking about how you can't rush Newhart, and that it made him a joy to work with because every reading was "genuine".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> If he were any more restrained, he'd be asleep....


And thus ends our lesson in sarcasm.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> What no Penny bashing? Trying to put peoples eyes out. The extra stupid lines were set ups for Newhart.


Attack with deadly weapons. A felony. Was she drunk?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I rewatched it. I wasn't happy with how dumb they made Penny. She's not THAT dumb. I didn't like the potato/pacemaker joke. She wasn't taking his issue as seriously as the caretaker that we've seen Penny to be at times would be.


In other matters-why is the commercial in the middle of the show so freaking long?


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

I agree, she did seem to have some particularly inane lines in this episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not related at all, but someone brought up this skit and we watched it after the episode.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow0lr63y4Mw[/media]


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I rewatched it. I wasn't happy with how dumb they made Penny. She's not THAT dumb. I didn't like the potato/pacemaker joke. She wasn't taking his issue as seriously as the caretaker that we've seen Penny to be at times would be.


I agree. It's like the writers of this episode had a joke in mind and didn't consider years of character development. I've always thought of Penny as no less intelligent than the guys, just less educated.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I agree. It's like the writers of this episode had a joke in mind and didn't consider years of character development. I've always thought of Penny as no less intelligent than the guys, just less educated.


It would be interesting to see a breakout of episodes by writer, and see if there was a pattern.

It must suck for the actors for their characters when the writers are inconsistent. They are the ones who have to try and make some kind of coherent whole out of things.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I agree. It's like the writers of this episode had a joke in mind and didn't consider years of character development. I've always thought of Penny as no less intelligent than the guys, just less educated.


I think of her as a bit like myself. I don't think I'm at all stupid, but when it comes to science? Forget about it.

She's got tons of street smarts. She probably wouldn't be asking such stupid questions.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> She's got tons of street smarts. She probably wouldn't be asking such stupid questions.


I agree and it was very annoying.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Idearat said:


> I've always thought of Penny as no less intelligent than the guys, just less educated.


Thank you for even knowing there is a difference :up:


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

aaronw said:


> I agree, she did seem to have some particularly inane lines in this episode.


Pennys' is street smart with day to day wisdom, where the guys are book smart. I see that a lot in very intelligent men. Many times they have no clue what is going on in the real world. The higher the IQ the lower the day to day wisdom is generally true.

With all the ladies defending Penny I think maybe BBT has struck a nerve with the ladies. The have a bunch of smart ladies on the show, so of course they need a least one blond bimbo!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I am surprised that people are disturbed at Penny's dumbness for this show.

It's a sitcom. The characters are always a bit malleable. They have made her seem more intelligent at times also. I think the rule of thumb when writing for a sitcom is if it gets a good laugh and works for the plot then go for it. (Of course within reason.) They have always portrayed her as not the brightest. Yes, I thought some of those lines were dumb even for Penny, but they worked for the plot.

And I don't think they single out Penny for this sort of flexibility. There have been plenty of times when they have Sheldon say or do something that is out of character or that he would never really do. I think that goes for all of them.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Maybe Prof. Proton will wake up and discover it was all a dream.


If he could only wake up next to Emily again. RIP Ms Pleshette.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> In other matters-why is the commercial in the middle of the show so freaking long?


That break contains both a Network break, and the local affiliate break.

Gotta make money to pay for the Professor Proton appearance.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> Gotta make money to pay for the Professor Proton appearance.


I don't know...if his rates have dropped to the point where Sheldon & Leonard can afford him (or a Korean family for a birthday party), then I don't see where CBS would have any problem...

I forgot to mention, Penny is stupid enough not to know that "awesome" is a subjective concept. Except where Bob Newhart is concerned.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

waynomo said:


> I am surprised that people are disturbed at Penny's dumbness for this show.
> 
> It's a sitcom. The characters are always a bit malleable. They have made her seem more intelligent at times also. I think the rule of thumb when writing for a sitcom is if it gets a good laugh and works for the plot then go for it. (Of course within reason.) They have always portrayed her as not the brightest. Yes, I thought some of those lines were dumb even for Penny, but they worked for the plot.
> 
> And I don't think they single out Penny for this sort of flexibility. There have been plenty of times when they have Sheldon say or do something that is out of character or that he would never really do. I think that goes for all of them.


Except I didn't find it funny. It took me out of the BBT world.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Except I didn't find it funny. It took me out of the BBT world.


I can see that if you are sensitive to bad stereo types. (Dumb blonde)

In retrospect, asking if the potato could solve the energy crisis was particularly dumb.

My brother had a great line for one of the women my father dated. She was a dyed blonde, a very successful real estate broker, and really pretty smart. However, sometimes she would say some really dumb things. After one of these dumb statements he asked her if she dyed her roots black. Not sure if that was original, but it was really funny at the time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Except I didn't find it funny. It took me out of the BBT world.


I thought it was hilarious...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I thought it was hilarious...


I disagree.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Except I didn't find it funny. It took me out of the BBT world.


If Penny had asked "how many potatoes would it take to solve the energy crisis" and Sheldon had answered her, that would have been funny. To me, anyway.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I rewatched it. I wasn't happy with how dumb they made Penny. She's not THAT dumb. I didn't like the potato/pacemaker joke. She wasn't taking his issue as seriously as the caretaker that we've seen Penny to be at times would be.
> 
> In other matters-why is the commercial in the middle of the show so freaking long?


They were showing a special preview for Star Trek: Into The Darkness.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Except I didn't find it funny. It took me out of the BBT world.





waynomo said:


> I can see that if you are sensitive to bad stereo types.


I took it to mean she was sensitive to characters being written inconsistently.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I wasn't offended by the potato "energy crisis" or pacemaker questions/jokes. I thought they were mildly funny, like a crack I would make if one of my friends was demo-ing a potato clock.
I would say though that it felt slightly more standup than sitcom. I guess maybe it's a distinction of Kaley delivering a joke than Penny asking a real question.

I remember something from a (I think it was) Seinfeld routine like, "So the little black box is supposed to be the one thing that will be intact in a plane crash. Why don't they make the whole plane... out of the same thing as the little black box?" I liked that joke and I don't think he came across as a ditz.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I took it to mean she was sensitive to characters being written inconsistently.


Since the comments had to do with Penny being written especially dumb, I took it as being sensitive to bad women stereotypes.

By you might be right. I believe there were several who mentioned it. Only YcantAngie... responded to me directly. I guess she would know best what bothered her. I am used to inconsistency on sitcoms so to me not a big deal. But, yes, I could see it bothering others.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, I'm sensitive to characters not being written consistently. Not that it makes me any kind of an expert, mind you, but I do have a degree in theatre direction and did it, briefly, professionally. And spent not a small amount of time in classes for character development.

Things like that take me out of a show (and, also, is why I can't really go to live theatre any more, which makes me infinitely sad.)

But also, I used to be blonde.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

One of the better episodes this year, if not the best. My opinion is with the majority!! LOL


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

She was just being his straight man his subdued no after will the potato help his pacemaker, or what do you two talk about etc not funny without setup. Would not surprise me if Newhart got old writer pal to contribute to script. I'm sure she will be back to what ever level of aptitude she has been next week.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Okay, guys, this is just wrong. You're doing the "obsessing about one thing" just fine, but it's something that was actually part of the show, not merely something mentioned on the show. Quick, someone start a five-page bicker-fest about why it's bad to feed your dog risotto or something.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Love the shirt on woot today!!!

http://shirt.woot.com/?utm_expid=3762817-11&utm_referrer=http://www.woot.com/


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Penny's rack looked way bigger than usual in this episode.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

busyba said:


> Penny's rack looked way bigger than usual in this episode.


I noticed that as well...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

busyba said:


> Penny's rack looked way bigger than usual in this episode.


NOW were getting to more interesting comments!! 
They are probably just bigger because of her pregnancy.

http://en.mediamass.net/people/kaley-cuoco/pregnancy-rumors.html


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

replaytv said:


> NOW were getting to more interesting comments!!
> They probably just bigger because of her pregnancy.
> 
> http://en.mediamass.net/people/kaley-cuoco/pregnancy-rumors.html


coincidentally after Newharts appearance, Bob you devil.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This episode reminded me of Mr. Wizard which I watched as a little kid. Mr. Wizard had a BS in General Science but was in various theater arts things until he went into WW II and then went into radio and TV. He started early on the educational stuff and kept with it.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

busyba said:


> Penny's rack looked way bigger than usual in this episode.


I noticed her tan more than her rack.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Penny was written as dumber in this episode purely because it fit with what Bob Newhart does. His comedy is always been about reacting to the craziness around him. His costars are typically exaggerated to give him something to react to. I'll give them a pass for this episode on Penny's out of character behavior.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Love the shirt on woot today!!!
> 
> http://shirt.woot.com/?utm_expid=3762817-11&utm_referrer=http://www.woot.com/


In for one. My 12 yr. old couldn't wipe the grin off his face when he saw it.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

vman41 said:


> I noticed her tan more than her rack.


Hmmm... maybe we should check your pulse, or at least your testosterone levels.  just kidding!!! 
Or maybe you run a tanning salon!?

I was gawking at some bikini clad women in the swimming pool and when I got out I noticed some ladies that had complexion problems leaving with wet hair indicating they just got out of the pool . I thought I didn't remember seeing them in the pool but realized that I didn't even look at their faces until they had clothes on! Good thing my significant other doesn't read what I post on here or I would be sleeping out back in the dog house every night!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Love the shirt on woot today!!!
> 
> http://shirt.woot.com/?utm_expid=3762817-11&utm_referrer=http://www.woot.com/


Can someone explain the shirt? (beyond the rock, paper, scissor)


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Can someone explain the shirt? (beyond the rock, paper, scissor)


Sheldon Cooper: "It's very simple. Scissors cuts paper. Paper covers rock. Rock crushes lizard. Lizard poisons Spock. Spock smashes scissors. Scissors decapitates lizard. Lizard eats paper. Paper disproves Spock. Spock vaporizes rock. And as it always has, rock crushes scissors."


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Can someone explain the shirt? (beyond the rock, paper, scissor)


Sheldon has his own rules. Spock and I forget what the other ones do.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Sheldon has his own rules. Spock and I forget what the other ones do.


Hard things (rock, scissors) kill the lizard, soft things defeat Spock.

If Sheldon made up his own rules, Spock would win every time.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Hank said:


> Also, the bedroom scene with Leonard and Sheldon was stupid filler. It's like their walls are made of rice paper.


It's stupid because Leonard has another option: cuddling in bed with a blonde with a nice rack.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> "Is the blonde really your girlfriend?"
> 
> "Yes."
> 
> ...


Those were the best lines in the episode. :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dtle said:


> It's stupid because Leonard has another option: cuddling in bed with a blonde with a nice rack.


Yeah, I couldn't figure out why Leonard was sleeping alone other than that the comedy required it.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Big-Bang-Theory-scissors-T-Shirt/dp/B005I18KY4
I like this Big Bang Theory - stone paper scissors lizard spock T-Shirt better. The other one is kinda ugly. 
I hate Amazon and ebay, as they have ripped me off to often. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-BANG-THEORY-Rock-Paper-Scissor-Lizard-Spock-T-shirt-/120745810564


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I had totally forgotten about rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock---that is hilarious.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

busyba said:


> Yeah, I couldn't figure out why Leonard was sleeping alone other than that the comedy required it.


Penny was getting drunk on free alcohol at work after her late-night shift?

Let's go off tangent figuring out why Penny wasn't in bed with Leonard.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Let's go off tangent figuring out why Penny wasn't in bed with Leonard.


She wouldn't stop shooting him with the nerf darts.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Penny was getting drunk on free alcohol at work after her late-night shift?
> 
> Let's go off tangent figuring out why Penny wasn't in bed with Leonard.


She had an early morning casting call.
Either that or she was falling down drunk.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I lived separately/with my future spouse for a year. Sometimes, you just want some space, to sleep all over your bed, to watch a bad movie and eat ice cream in bed. 

It happens.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

vman41 said:


> She wouldn't stop shooting him with the nerf darts.


...and he wouldn't shoot her with his nerf dart....


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't think Leonard and Penny were at a point in their relationship that they are sleeping together every night, and I didn't think it odd at all that he was sleeping alone.

Sure there's a huge WHY factor (it is Penny, after all! ), but that didn't take me out of the story whatsoever.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I lived separately/with my future spouse for a year. Sometimes, you just want some space, to sleep all over your bed, to watch a bad movie and eat ice cream in bed.
> 
> It happens.


I have to admit that is where I draw the line, one thing is watching a bad movie, but if my significant other wants to eat ice cream in bed.. well then I just kick her out of bed. You just can't let a gurlie get away with anything and still keep the upper hand. I don't care if she looks like Penny and has a brain like AFF.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

replaytv said:


> I have to admit that is where I draw the line, one thing is watching a bad movie, but if my significant other wants to eat ice cream in bed.. well then I just kick her out of bed. You just can't let a gurlie get away with anything and still keep the upper hand. I don't care if she looks like Penny and has a brain like AFF.


Oh brother.

You'd hate me, then.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

verdugan said:


> Penny was getting drunk on free alcohol at work after her late-night shift?
> 
> Let's go off tangent figuring out why Penny wasn't in bed with Leonard.


I don't know. I could see if for one reason - monthly happening for a few nights - some guys are put off by that. However, I didn't think about it till you mentioned it. I would hope that even so they could be cuddling and not having actual sex sometimes. I was actually glad to see them watching Buffy together last week as an activity NOT involving sex, food, or other people.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Bob Newhart is great. 

My favorites:

Penny to Professor Proton: "So, do you do many appearances like this?"

Professor Proton to Penny: 'It's... It's hard to say. I'm still... I'm still trying to figure out what this... (turns and looks at a gleeful Sheldon) what this is."

and, of course:

Professor Proton to Penny: "I'm... I'm awake, right??? This... this is happening."


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

It was greatness! Love me some Bob.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I've been a Bob Newhart fan for forever. I loved his standup routines, and loved him on the Bob Newhart show. I didn't care as much for Newhart, but did catch the finale live. 

He was great in this and I harkened back to my days of watching Mr. Wizard when I was a kid. 

I'm glad to hear that he'll be returning next season. For anyone that hasn't seen/heard his old stuff, YouTube has a ton of it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

GoHalos said:


> Bob Newhart is great.
> 
> My favorites:
> 
> ...


The last is perfect for Newhart as fans of his old show know.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to see Larry Joe Campbell get a part on show, maybe as a partner in comic book store with Stuart to save it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

cannonz said:


> I would like to see Larry Joe Campbell get a part on show, maybe as a partner in comic book store with Stuart to save it.


No thanks. He would bring the stink of According To Jim with him.

[shudder]


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

"The Proton Resurgence" 

Adding the name of the episode to the thread in case anyone is trying to search the forums for it. 

I missed the early years of TBBT, and as I am catching up on the DVDs it is great to read the threads on TCF about the episodes. But without the title somewhere in the thread, it wouldn't be as easy to do.

Bob Newhart was perfect in this role. He gave off the right amount of dead pan to make it funny and not sad.

Penny was dumbed down, no doubt. She's lived beside them for all these years and she is amazed by a potato clock. I get why they did it, but it seemed a little too much.

When Bernadette was doing her Raj voice, and Howard was getting excited, that made me laugh.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

vman41 said:


> Yes, he should get an Emmy for that performance.


Congrats to Bob Newhart who did win his first Emmy for his guest star performance on Big Bang Theory.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Outstanding! :up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Congrats to Bob Newhart who did win his first Emmy for his guest star performance on Big Bang Theory.


Typical "Let's give one to the old guy" Emmy. Basically, his part on the show was to play Bob Newhart. Not really acting for him. Meh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Typical "Let's give one to the old guy" Emmy. Basically, his part on the show was to play Bob Newhart. Not really acting for him. Meh.


Or as I call it, the "Lifetime Achievement Award."

Considering how weird, arbitrary, and random entertainment industry awards can be, I see no problem with giving one to somebody who deserved one but for whatever reason never got it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or as I call it, the "Lifetime Achievement Award."
> 
> Considering how weird, arbitrary, and random entertainment industry awards can be, I see no problem with giving one to somebody who deserved one but for whatever reason never got it.


I don't have a problem with it really. But was Bob Newhart actually, like, acting? He played Bob Newhart. I would think you'd give an Emmy like that to someone who actually had to act. But I'd be perfectly fine if they game him a lifetime achievement award in it's own right. He deserves it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The question really is this -- Is Bob Newhart REALLY like that in everyday life?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> The question really is this -- Is Bob Newhart REALLY like that in everyday life?


I doubt it. He was playing the character he always plays, but I think it is still a character.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I have no problem with Bob Newhart getting some sort of lifetime achievement award.. but I thought his "acting" in this particular episode was really pretty bad, certainly not emmy-worthy.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I don't have a problem with it really. But was Bob Newhart actually, like, acting? He played Bob Newhart. I would think you'd give an Emmy like that to someone who actually had to act. But I'd be perfectly fine if they game him a lifetime achievement award in it's own right. He deserves it.


Two of the other nominees were guest hosts on Saturday Night Live and another was Nathan Lane playing Nathan Lane. It's not exactly a category flavored with a lot of "acting".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Two of the other nominees were guest hosts on Saturday Night Live and another was Nathan Lane playing Nathan Lane. It's not exactly a category flavored with a lot of "acting".


Was this the Nathan Lane nominee for The Good Wife? If so, he really didn't play "Nathan Lane" His character was completely different and it was well acted. But if not, then I'd take either of the SNLs. At least they acted different characters.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Was this the Nathan Lane nominee for The Good Wife? If so, he really didn't play "Nathan Lane" His character was completely different and it was well acted. But if not, then I'd take either of the SNLs. At least they acted different characters.


No he was nominated in this category for his guest appearance on Modern Family.
I honestly have a hard time considering anything on SNL acting.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> No he was nominated in this category for his guest appearance on Modern Family.
> I honestly have a hard time considering anything on SNL acting.


Oh yes, I remember Nathan Lane on MF. Definitely playing himself.

SNL is probably the purest sense of acting, not over rehearsed and without a lot of camera tricks. I think if you can act well in that kind of atmosphere, it's probably Emmy worthy. I haven't watch SNL consistently in years so I probably haven't seen the performances in question here. I usually only watch when there is a musical guest I want to see.


----------

